# My Gen 2 sedan RS le2 mods



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I was following this in your other thread: [h=1]Rubber charge pipe upgrade. 

Are you finished with the pipe replacements? Can you post a parts list or piece list as the case may be and a description of what you did?[/h]


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

Finally got it fabbed up and welded. Just need to make the hole for the o2 bung.


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

Got the o2 bung in there. Car runs great!


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

Sound clip.

https://youtu.be/wcc4GlKx-Xs


----------



## powermax (Jun 3, 2017)

Is your car a diesel?


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

powermax said:


> Is your car a diesel?


No it's an Le2 1.4t direct injection.


----------



## powermax (Jun 3, 2017)

This thread is under Gen 2 Diesel General discussion.


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

powermax said:


> This thread is under Gen 2 Diesel General discussion.


I'm not sure how. My mistake? I thought I put it in gen 2 powertrain.


----------



## powermax (Jun 3, 2017)

Maybe a moderator can move it for you.


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

They'll notice sooner or later. Here's a sound clip with the new gmpp exhaust. I love that it's not loud or ricey. 

https://youtu.be/jRS8HRG6iKY

I still have to modify my custom downpipe and replace the hollow secondary cat with a straight tube and possibly a Helmholtz resonator to eliminate what little drone it may still have.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Thread moved to Gen2 Powertrain


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

Just a pic for reference.


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

Soon to be the new exhaust setup. (Gmpp exhaust sounded stupid with my custom catless downpipe and second cat delete) It was a choice between magnaflow xl3 mufflers or stock resonators used as mufflers but when i saw the thrush turbo mufflers at autozone,I figured I'd give them a shot for only $30 each. I need to buy the mandrel bends and second exhaust hanger to make the new setup. But i tested just one of the mufflers and it should sound great with the y-pipe and second muffler.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Nice. Had a thought of the same thing myself. Keep the updates coming and a sound clip of the completed setup.


----------



## Heretic (Apr 25, 2018)

I thought your last video of the exhaust note sounded very good. Nice and throaty with none of that annoying high-pitched ricer-boy blatting.


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

Heretic said:


> I thought your last video of the exhaust note sounded very good. Nice and throaty with none of that annoying high-pitched ricer-boy blatting.


But then the muffler packing dissintegrated and sounded stupid. Remember i have a catless downpipe and a straight pipe in place of the second cat. Ive done side branch (quarter wave) resonators and theyve toned it down quite a bit and gave it a unique sound but it still has the ridiculous rasp.


----------



## Heretic (Apr 25, 2018)

5banger said:


> but it still has the ridiculous rasp.


Post a video of the way it sounds now, if you have time.


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

Heretic said:


> 5banger said:
> 
> 
> > but it still has the ridiculous rasp.
> ...


Will do.


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

5banger said:


> Soon to be the new exhaust setup. (Gmpp exhaust sounded stupid with my custom catless downpipe and second cat delete) It was a choice between magnaflow xl3 mufflers or stock resonators used as mufflers but when i saw the thrush turbo mufflers at autozone,I figured I'd give them a shot for only $30 each. I need to buy the mandrel bends and second exhaust hanger to make the new setup. But i tested just one of the mufflers and it should sound great with the y-pipe and second muffler.



Nice! I kinda took the same route but just with the Y-Pipe. Still have all my cats, but no resonator nor muffler. Cat back to a Y-pipe, here's how it sounds https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7mgQI62hWM


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

Added some quarter wave resonators to the gmperformance exhaust a while ago but never posted a sound clip. I also made some changes to the tune on decel to get some popping and possibly the occasional flame. Sounds more like a catless turbo exhaust should now imo.


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

Here's the video. 

https://youtu.be/5B-cqUFus_g


----------

